# Does anyone know if it would be possible to take a summer course on cosmetology?



## fairytale22 (Sep 3, 2006)

Or an online course? Basically one for someone who is still in school. Don't know if it's a stupid question or not.  Also I know there's a thread about requirements to work at a counter or Sephora, can someone point me to it? Thanks.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Sep 3, 2006)

No, there is no such thing as a summer cosmo course.  To be licensed, in addition to passing a written and practical state board exam, you must complete a specific amount of hours in class (between 1000 and 2000-this varies depending on the state).
Here in NY, it is 1000 hours.  Going full time (8 hours a day), that takes 9 months to complete.

You could, however, do something like a Nail-tech program (250 hours in NY) or take a quick makeup course (I went to MUD this summer).  Depending on how long your summer break is, you may be able to do an esthetician program, but I don't remember off hand how long those courses are.


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok, that's what I thought. Can you tell me more about taking a quick makeup course? What is MUD? Thanks.


----------



## whitnie (Sep 5, 2006)

MUD is short for Makeup Designery and I'm pretty sure there are two locations :1) Burbank, CA and 2) NY...I've checked them out they seem like a really good school, I haven't personally gone there myself but hopefully this is helpful. This is their web address: http://www.make-updesignery.com/

If they offer a quick summer course I would also be interested!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's what I wrote for another forum....


Beauty Makeup Course-breaks everything down to the absolute basics (1/2 day spent on eyebrows, 1/2 days spent on liner, 1 whole day spent on base matching/application, etc)  Due to this, I felt that the class was really slow paced and that the curriculum could be expanded to include a little more than use of 3 shadow colors, 2 liner colors, etc.  While "the basics" are totally important, the class could have addressed other types of beauty makeup as well.  I did learn a great deal about the industry, though.  That alone was worth much more than the application of makeup.  Also, there were 2 photoshoots in class with the photographer provided for us by the school....one for black and white and one for color.  There was also one avant garde day (our class paid to bring in a photographer).  I probably won't use any of the pictures in my book (they look a little amateur) but it was nice to have the experience and excitement of a photoshoot.

Hair Styling Course-is NOT a cosmetology course.  No cutting or coloring...It's just designed to give you experience and basic hair-styling techniques.  You work on manequins in this class so you're always getting hands-on experience (in beauty makeup you are the "model" for 1/2 the class so there is a lot of down-time).  The class is structured around techniques and period styles (start with braided hairstyles from the 19th century go to 1920s fingerwaves & move through to contemporary).  I didn't know much about the right way to style hair so this was a very good class for me.

Character/FX-I haven't taken this class, but I really really really really want to.  I see the things that they are doing in class and they all look so amazing.  Very useful for film, I think....and it covers things that I really want to learn how to do.  The character teacher here says that Gil is amazing at the LA school.  If I get enough money, I will be moving out to LA to take this course & hopefully work on movies for a while.

Portfolio Development-I am just starting this section on Monday so I can't speak of the course itself.  It's supposed to be a great tool in understanding the fashion makeup industry.  Working with professional models and photographers is its highest selling point.  Several people, however, are very discouraged with this class.  It was my impression that the majority of the class would be photoshoots, but actually you only get 3 shoots where you are the key makeup/hair artist & 3 when you are the assistant, and that I would have a near complete book at the end of the class.  We'll see how it turns out, but all of the teachers/administration say this class is really "worth it"  ***EDIT** *I've since then finished this class....It turned out to address all of the industry things that I went to MUD for in the first place.  My book looks pretty good.  I've got all of the business stuff (contracts, letterhead, business cards, etc) that's necessary & got the confidence and understanding to go out into the real world and do real photoshoots.

My advice for MUD would be to take the programs indivdually.  As many people found out when they tried to drop the portfolio class, if you enroll in one of the package programs and something comes up, the only option you have is a 60 day leave of absence.  It's not line you get a discount if you sign up for several classes at once.

So yeah, I hope that helps!


----------

